# New motherboard: no eth0 and wicd doesn't find it

## linoleum

Hi,

my laptop has just came back after a reparation (Lenovo changed the motherboard and the LCD screen) and I'm experiencing a problem with the ethernet card Intel 82567LM using the e1000e driver.

At a first sight it seems that there are no problem with the driver

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dmesg  | grep eth
> 
> e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:1f:16:15:d6:b8
> ...

 

Bu then eth0 appears only if -a is provided to ifconfig and it does not work. Here the dmesg output if I try to start net.eth0

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X
> 
> e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X
> ...

 

Further the Wicd Network manager does not show any wired connection option even when the cable is plugged. 

Any suggestion where to look for a solution?

Thanks in advance

----------

## EatMeerkats

You might have to remove /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules or udev will see that you have a different MAC address and rename eth0 to something else.

----------

## linoleum

Thanks.

I've downgraded to 2.6.34 and now both net.eth0 and net.wlan0 work if I up them manually. Still after the boot they are down and wicd is unable to detect any of the two. Any other guess?

Concerning the udev I did delete the 70-persistent-net before rebooting and here's the new one

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> more /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
> 
> # PCI device 0x8086:0x4236 (iwlagn)
> ...

 

----------

